# Major (Retd) Vic Ramsbottom, MMM,CD



## Rifleman62 (20 Feb 2010)

We remember a really terrific soldier. Vic was RSS with The Royal Winnipeg Rifles 1976 - 80 or so. Always had sage advice. A mentor. Vic was one of the first recipients of the MMM (estb Jul 72) , appointed to Order 13 Jun 73. In those days, Vic seemed to know everyone, including lots of senior officers. Flew in a CF 104 when he left Germany. 

You can sign the guest Book: http://www.legacy.com/gb2/default.aspx?bookid=5888540008515

RAMSBOTTOM , Victor James 1925 - 2010 Vic Ramsbottom of Calgary passed away peacefully on February 17, 2010 at the age of 84. He was predeceased by his good lady, Flo, and his sister,Ella Hobman of Australia. Vic will be lovingly remembered by his family, the five D's: his sons Darryl (Donna), Douglas (Sylvia), and Dale (Rose) and his daughters Darlene (Calvin) and Donna (Paul); eleven grandchildren: Dean, Robin, Alexander, Maureen, Kimberley, Christopher, Dustin, Richard, Alyson, Randi and Kelle Murie; nine great-grandchildren: Angela, Hannah, Megan, Zachary, Cody, Tyson, Olivia, Addison, and James-Wyatt; brother Eugene of Westbank, B.C. and cousin Stuart Richardson of Kelowna, B.C. Vic will also be lovingly remembered by his family in New Zealand and his sister's family in Australia. Vic was born December 22, 1925 in Elk Point, Alberta. He served in the CA(A) during WWII (1943 to 1946). In 1947, after consultation with his new bride Flo, he joined the regular force and during the next thirty-five years served in the PPCLI, the QOR of Canada and Airborne units, closing out his military career as DCO of the Banff National Army Cadet Camp in 1983. Vic was passionate about his fifty plus years in the Masonic fraternity and the Shrine, taking on many key roles as well as being the official photographer of the Circus and everything Masonic. Vic and Florence, his dedicated military wife of fifty-seven years, enjoyed thirty years of retirement where they spent much of their free time as part of Calgary's volunteer community, as well as golfing, curling and travelling. Cremation has taken place. Family and friends are invited to attend a Celebration of Vic's life at the Al Azhar Temple, 5225 - 101 Street N.W. on Wednesday, February 24, 2010 at 3:00 p.m. If you are unable to attend, Vic has suggested that you tip a glass on your next visit to your favourite "watering hole" in a toast of remembrance and a final farewell. Vic's request was that any memorial donations be made to the Foothills Country Hospice, Box 274, Okotoks, Alberta T1S 1A5, where he sincerely appreciated spending his last three weeks visiting with many of his numerous friends and family. PERSONAL ALTERNATIVE FUNERAL SERVICES 12 East Lake Way N.E., Airdrie, Alberta Telephone: 403-216-5111 and 403-912-0307.


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Feb 2010)

thank-you sir for your outstanding service to canada... (salute)
you will not be forgotton sir... 
condolences to family,comrades,and friends...

               scoty b


----------

